# Marina Apartments



## nidserz (Sep 23, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I know there has been a few threads about this. But it's getting time for me to finally choose a place in the marina after thinking about it for a long time.

I had a few questions/concerns for those experienced with the area.

I would like to know what do you think are the best buildings in the area - finishing, facilities, modern, etc.
Preferably would like something new, but have heard Majara is good.

Which buildings have the best views - preferably sea view, if not then marina. I know those like Elite Residence have great views, but my concern is the driveway/lack of visitor parking (my next concern).

Secondly, are there any buildings with visitor parking? This is important for me as I would like to have friends over frequently. Or parking nearby/with ease.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

nidserz said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I know there has been a few threads about this. But it's getting time for me to finally choose a place in the marina after thinking about it for a long time.
> 
> ...


There are a couple of threads with recent reviews:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ing-dubai/300617-marina-building-reviews.html
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ubai/101569-dubai-marina-recommendations.html


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Don't worry about your friends when looking at apartments. Pick the apartment that's right for you, not them.

Parking is piss poor anywhere in the Marina. It's a fact of life. Tell your friends to take a taxi if it's problematic. If it's really that important for you, then JLT is your answer. 




nidserz said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I know there has been a few threads about this. But it's getting time for me to finally choose a place in the marina after thinking about it for a long time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

There's plenty of on-street parking in the west end of the Marina, around the mosque area. If your friends come round on a Friday lunchtime, then even better, they can literally just dump their car in the middle of the road like everyone else seems to and have no risk of getting a ticket.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Avoid high floors according to a colleague who lives there - you'll spend hours each week waiting for lifts.


----------



## Awesome Z (Aug 22, 2014)

Gavtek said:


> There's plenty of on-street parking in the west end of the Marina, around the mosque area. If your friends come round on a Friday lunchtime, then even better, they can literally just dump their car in the middle of the road like everyone else seems to and have no risk of getting a ticket.


I totally agree with the above... look in that area because of the parking and the ease of access... that is very important to look at.


----------



## nidserz (Sep 23, 2013)

Awesome Z said:


> I totally agree with the above... look in that area because of the parking and the ease of access... that is very important to look at.


Could you suggest some buildings? Sorry am not sure where the mosque is. Or if you just name one of the buildings, I can look around them. Thank you again.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Zumurud Tower, Orra Marina, Westside Marina, Trident Waterfront, DEC Towers, KG Tower.


----------



## Awesome Z (Aug 22, 2014)

Gavtek said:


> Zumurud Tower, Orra Marina, Westside Marina, Trident Waterfront, DEC Towers, KG Tower.


Those are considered the best in that area... I would add though The Waves, Marine Sail... kinda close to that area too.

Zumurud has one or two vacant One Bedrooms... Check them out.

Rgds,


----------

